# Canister filter ideas



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

After doing a lot of reading around about modifying the FX5 nozzle output it's really not a viable idea in my mind. Unless I just haven't read the right stuff. Because I do not want to use the standard output on it. 2 way multi-directional is such a pain to get it right to create proper flow around the tank without a corner having a whirlwind of flow and the other side kinda slow.

Please educate or direct me where I can find how to do that or tell me the next best option for a new canister

Eheims I see a TON of with spray bars and I'd rather have a spray bar on my new 120 (48x24x24) that I'm nearly done building the stand and canopy for. Trying to achieve good volume of filtration with a lower points of high flow areas. I'm really set on either discus or angels. And if I give up on setting things up perfect and going with a lightly planted tank, then I'll just drop a lot and go simple and awesome. Peacock bass.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i made a new intake and a spraybar as well for my FX5 using PVC pipe...a little tricky but pretty doable...


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

lohachata said:


> i made a new intake and a spraybar as well for my FX5 using PVC pipe...a little tricky but pretty doable...


Excellent. Give me some measurements and such so I can replicate.

How long have you had it like that on your FX5, because I fear back pressure problems with how much gph it puts out.


----------

